# Shawl of Solitaire pattern from Pattern Duchess



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful shawl pattern free

http://patternduchess.com/shawl-of-solitaire-pattern


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gini_knits said:


> Beautiful shawl pattern free
> 
> http://patternduchess.com/shawl-of-solitaire-pattern/?utm_source=Pattern+Duchess+Updates&utm_campaign=ace07c1167-04_05_15_10_05_20155_8_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a899b8b196-ace07c1167-232520597


your link doesn't work. I think you need to take off all the .... at the end. You have one hour to edit your post. Get to it... JK . I wanna see the pattern pronto. JK again. Thanks.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful. This one as well: http://patternduchess.com/pattern-for-mothers-day-lace-shawl/


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> your link doesn't work. I think you need to take off all the .... at the end. You have one hour to edit your post. Get to it... JK . I wanna see the pattern pronto. JK again. Thanks.


It's working for me.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. Very pretty, easy shawl!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> It's working for me.


I click on it and Knitting Paradise winks at me. Or blinks if you want to call it that but not to a new window. HMMMM


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> It's working for me.


Copy and paste works. I wonder why? IDK


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> your link doesn't work. I think you need to take off all the .... at the end. You have one hour to edit your post. Get to it... JK . I wanna see the pattern pronto. JK again. Thanks.


Thank you, I have corrected the link


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful!!! I am tempted but have a terrible time following lace patterns. I use markers and life lines but usually give up from frustration. Any suggestions other than what I am doing?


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I click on it and Knitting Paradise winks at me. Or blinks if you want to call it that but not to a new window. HMMMM


Try this link. http://patternduchess.com/shawl-of-solitaire-pattern


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gini_knits said:


> Beautiful shawl pattern free
> 
> http://patternduchess.com/shawl-of-solitaire-pattern


Thanks for fixing it. I was just kidding around with you. I love to look at patterns. LOL


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

What a lovely site -thanks.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Lovely. I found a print button toward the bottom of the screen and found I didn't need all 9 (yes, 9) pages, only first 6.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful,thanks for the link.


I agree


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful, think I may change it and make it a triangle.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern, I can't wait to start it. Tessa28


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Pretty, thanks for the link


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

many great patterns on this site. I used Pinterest and many interesting items there!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful...thank you!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful shawl! Thank you for finding it for us!


----------

